# OMG: Freebie Alert



## LunaSkye (Jan 27, 2015)

Grab a copy while you still can, newbies:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E8GWRKS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 27, 2015)

Not brand new here, but _any_ help is *good* help! Thx and snagged!!!


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 27, 2015)

That actually becomes 'free' on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 27, 2015)

This is the book that I used to make my first bar of soap, Anne's Shea Butter Supreme. I love her way of teaching, very straightforward and down to earth. I followed her instructions faithfully and had a successful first batch, which gave me the confidence that I really could make soap, and to keep on going. And thanks to you, now I not only have the paperback, but I've also got the Kindle edition too. Much thanks. And here's the soap that I made from her book, my first batch, made in a milk carton. It was creamy and delicious. I would absolutely recommend her books to anyone.


----------



## JuneP (Jan 27, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks1 I have a hard copy but it was nice to get a copy for my iPad too.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 27, 2015)

Woot woot! Score!!!


----------



## lillybella (Jan 27, 2015)

LunaSkye Thank you so much


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 27, 2015)

Woot! I snagged everything else soaping related that's free.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 28, 2015)

Also free on Amazon.co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00E8GWRKS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Susie (Jan 28, 2015)

I snagged a copy also, thanks LunaSkye!


----------



## janzo (Jan 28, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> This is the book that I used to make my first bar of soap, Anne's Shea Butter Supreme. I love her way of teaching, very straightforward and down to earth. I followed her instructions faithfully and had a successful first batch, which gave me the confidence that I really could make soap, and to keep on going. And thanks to you, now I not only have the paperback, but I've also got the Kindle edition too. Much thanks. And here's the soap that I made from her book, my first batch, made in a milk carton. It was creamy and delicious. I would absolutely recommend her books to anyone.




Me too Navigator, exact same recipe and it came out great, still have a few bars for sentimental reasons!,


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 28, 2015)

janzo said:


> Me too Navigator, exact same recipe and it came out great, still have a few bars for sentimental reasons!,



  janzo, you had a lot of foresight to do that, I wish I had thought to save some of mine. Little did I know when I made that first batch, that I would go on to start a business selling handmade soap. This book would be a good starting place for any beginning  soapmaker, or a good resource for anyone who makes soap.


----------



## Jstar (Jan 29, 2015)

Drat, guess I missed it..its not free now  Ahh well..maybe next time


----------

